# Capolavoro della Dirgienza, Gigio e Raiola spalle al muro



## Milanforever26 (25 Maggio 2021)

E adesso le scuse stanno a zero: il Milan ha offerto a Donnarumma 8 milioni netti e la Champions..ma lui ha detto NO

avessimo mancato al qualificazione si sarebbero giocati la scusa che voleva il palcoscenico, le clausole etc...e invece nisba, lui e il suino adesso dovranno ammetterlo chiaro e tondo, era solo questione di SOLDI..si un giuda che per 2 denari in più va da altri..

Ma occhio che potrebbe ancora scoppiare la bomba più grossa...

Si perché adesso Zizzo sta a piedi, nel senso che è senza contratto quindi perché qualcuno dovrebbe offrirgli 8-10 milioni? è chiaro che ora chi si avvicina potrebbe anche dirgli che gli offre 6...vediamola questa asta per il modigliani..immaginate zizzo che finisce ai gobbi o al PSG/Barca (mah..vedremo..) a prendere quanto oggi o meno..

Ma come lo giustificheranno eh? Qualcuno dovrà ammettere che la scelta è stata solo chi pagava il pizzo a Raiola

Ragazzi io GODO alla grande di aver smelmato pubblicamente sti due


----------



## LucACM9 (25 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2346198 ha scritto:


> E adesso le scuse stanno a zero: il Milan ha offerto a Donnarumma 8 milioni netti e la Champions..ma lui ha detto NO
> 
> avessimo mancato al qualificazione si sarebbero giocati la scusa che voleva il palcoscenico, le clausole etc...e invece nisba, lui e il suino adesso dovranno ammetterlo chiaro e tondo, era solo questione di SOLDI..si un giuda che per 2 denari in più va da altri..
> 
> ...



Il top sarebbe che rimanesse col cerino in mano, ma non accadrà mai


----------



## kYMERA (25 Maggio 2021)

Si godo anche io, mi dispiace perchè forse il ragazzo a 21 anni si è fatto un po' troppo influenzare da chi ricerca sempre il denaro


----------



## enigmistic02 (25 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2346198 ha scritto:


> E adesso le scuse stanno a zero: il Milan ha offerto a Donnarumma 8 milioni netti e la Champions..ma lui ha detto NO
> 
> avessimo mancato al qualificazione si sarebbero giocati la scusa che voleva il palcoscenico, le clausole etc...e invece nisba, lui e il suino adesso dovranno ammetterlo chiaro e tondo, era solo questione di SOLDI..si un giuda che per 2 denari in più va da altri..
> 
> ...



L'ho già detto in altre occasioni e mi devo ripetere: io amo Paolo Maldini.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2346198 ha scritto:


> E adesso le scuse stanno a zero: il Milan ha offerto a Donnarumma 8 milioni netti e la Champions..ma lui ha detto NO
> 
> avessimo mancato al qualificazione si sarebbero giocati la scusa che voleva il palcoscenico, le clausole etc...e invece nisba, lui e il suino adesso dovranno ammetterlo chiaro e tondo, era solo questione di SOLDI..si un giuda che per 2 denari in più va da altri..
> 
> ...



Diciamo che da domenica sera è un orgasmo continuo.

Io umanamente ho mollato donnarumma già dal primo rinnovo : non l'ho mai offeso ma non l'ho mai difeso nè tifato.
Credo nella vita siano le azioni a qualificarci e per me donnarumma è un pessimo esempio.

Il rapporto tra donnarumma e raiola ad ogni modo è malato e nasconde pieghe raccapriccianti.
Dopotutto parliamo di un ragazzo e non scordiamo mai che i ragazzi crescono per come vengono fatti crescere.
Avesse avuto al fianco una famiglia diversa e un procuratore diverso oggi sarebbe un uomo diverso.


La storia tra donnarumma e raiola parte da molto lontano...


----------



## mark (25 Maggio 2021)

Penso che se non ha già firmato, quantomeno ha già trovato l'accordo con la nuova squadra.
Per me il Donnarumma uomo vale 0 dal primo rinnovo, ha solamente confermato le mie idee.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Maggio 2021)

enigmistic02;2346206 ha scritto:


> L'ho già detto in altre occasioni e mi devo ripetere: io amo Paolo Maldini.



Follemente....
Ho dormito da tifoso per anni ,tanti anni, sonni tranquilli solo nel vederlo in campo forte, fiero , autoritario col 3 sulle spalle.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Maggio 2021)

Zizzo,nel caso non cambiasse idea (ho qualche strano presentimento..),non andrà sicuramente a guadagnare meno.
Guadagnerà quel milione,2 milioni in più e la commissione al pizzaiolo non sarà più di 20M,ma di 30.

Ma poco importa,ora sogno un Maldini che davanti alle telecamere dichiara un bel "BAN" per raiola e tutti i suoi assistiti.

"Raiola non è più il benvenuto a Casa Milan"...ci sarebbero ore e ore di interminabili applausi


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2346208 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che da domenica sera è un orgasmo continuo.
> 
> Io umanamente ho mollato donnarumma già dal primo rinnovo : non l'ho mai offeso ma non l'ho mai difeso nè tifato.
> Credo nella vita siano le azioni a qualificarci e per me donnarumma è un pessimo esempio.
> ...



Bravo. Anche io l' ho scaricato dopo il teatrino indegno del primo rinnovo e oggi sono felicissimo perché finisce il nostro rapporto con Donnarumma e il suo entourage. Andasse dove vuole, pure alla Juve. Da noi non c'è posto per individui così abbietti e di scarso spessore umano.


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Maggio 2021)

enigmistic02;2346206 ha scritto:


> L'ho già detto in altre occasioni e mi devo ripetere: io amo Paolo Maldini.



Meno male qualcuno che lo dice, solitamente "siamo" bravissimi a trattare come feccia le nostre bandiere, quelle vere, non i leotardo o i pirlo


----------



## Giangy (25 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2346198 ha scritto:


> E adesso le scuse stanno a zero: il Milan ha offerto a Donnarumma 8 milioni netti e la Champions..ma lui ha detto NO
> 
> avessimo mancato al qualificazione si sarebbero giocati la scusa che voleva il palcoscenico, le clausole etc...e invece nisba, lui e il suino adesso dovranno ammetterlo chiaro e tondo, era solo questione di SOLDI..si un giuda che per 2 denari in più va da altri..
> 
> ...



Meglio cosi. Un mercenario che pensa solo al soldo, come tanti. Addio Gigio


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2346208 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che da domenica sera è un orgasmo continuo.
> 
> Io umanamente ho mollato donnarumma già dal primo rinnovo : non l'ho mai offeso ma non l'ho mai difeso nè tifato.
> Credo nella vita siano le azioni a qualificarci e per me donnarumma è un pessimo esempio.
> ...



concordo in pieno


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Maggio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2346213 ha scritto:


> Zizzo,nel caso non cambiasse idea (ho qualche strano presentimento..),non andrà sicuramente a guadagnare meno.
> Guadagnerà quel milione,2 milioni in più e la commissione al pizzaiolo non sarà più di 20M,ma di 30.
> 
> Ma poco importa,ora sogno un Maldini che davanti alle telecamere dichiara un bel "BAN" per raiola e tutti i suoi assistiti.
> ...



Tu dici?
Mah...vedremo che asta parte...io tutti sti club che col Covid hanno voglia di svenarsi per un portiere senza contratto non li vedo..

Se aveva già firmato non lo so, ad oggi è un disoccupato di lusso..vediamo quanti sapendo che è lui a non avere la squadra gli daranno 10 milioni e a Raiola 20-30...

Tutto dipende dall'asta..in ogni caso noi ci siamo liberato di un tumore grosso come una casa..spero non si azzardi a mandare messaggi d'addio struggenti..ma è talmente scemo che sarebbe pure capace


----------



## DavidGoffin (25 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2346198 ha scritto:


> E adesso le scuse stanno a zero: il Milan ha offerto a Donnarumma 8 milioni netti e la Champions..ma lui ha detto NO
> 
> avessimo mancato al qualificazione si sarebbero giocati la scusa che voleva il palcoscenico, le clausole etc...e invece nisba, lui e il suino adesso dovranno ammetterlo chiaro e tondo, era solo questione di SOLDI..si un giuda che per 2 denari in più va da altri..
> 
> ...



Se va in un altra squadra a meno di quanti chiedeva a noi è una sconfitta non un capolavoro.
Io spero rinnovi per 1-2 anni e poi se va bene quello che abbiamo preso l'anno prossimo si vende e tutti ci guadagnano


----------



## Milo (25 Maggio 2021)

La cosa che apprezzo tantissimo è che non abbiamo aspettato di farlo diventare il tormentone dell’estate in cui il pizzaiolo fa mille dichiarazioni ma non prende decisioni.

Questo aveva già pronto il giochino di reggere fino a metà agosto, ha trovato un muro di cemento armato e ora sono cavoli sua.

Non credo abbia già un club, Juve deve vendere Ronaldo e szesny, barca se lo vuole deve vendere ter stegen, il psg ha navas che non cambierei con nessuno, gli altri sono tutti più o meno sistemati o che di certo non vanno a dare 10 mln al portiere.

Mi gusterò gli sviluppi sul divano con i pop corn


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Maggio 2021)

.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Maggio 2021)

DavidGoffin;2346222 ha scritto:


> Se va in un altra squadra a meno di quanti chiedeva a noi è una sconfitta non un capolavoro.
> Io spero rinnovi per 1-2 anni e poi se va bene quello che abbiamo preso l'anno prossimo si vende e tutti ci guadagnano



Manca all'appello la ricca commissione per raiola : chi la paga?
Perchè di certo lui non ci rinuncia .


----------



## mil77 (25 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2346221 ha scritto:


> Tu dici?
> Mah...vedremo che asta parte...io tutti sti club che col Covid hanno voglia di svenarsi per un portiere senza contratto non li vedo..
> 
> Se aveva già firmato non lo so, ad oggi è un disoccupato di lusso..vediamo quanti sapendo che è lui a non avere la squadra gli daranno 10 milioni e a Raiola 20-30...
> ...



Raiola prometterà a chi prende Donnarumma di portargli anche un altro giocatore top....


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Maggio 2021)

DavidGoffin;2346222 ha scritto:


> Se va in un altra squadra a meno di quanti chiedeva a noi è una sconfitta non un capolavoro.
> Io spero rinnovi per 1-2 anni e poi se va bene quello che abbiamo preso l'anno prossimo si vende e tutti ci guadagnano



Ancora co sta storia? Ragazzi ma dove vivete? Noi con Gigio MAI ci avremmo fatto un soldo, MAI..è due volte che Raiola lo porta a scadenza, ma quando lo capirete? 
Ha chiesto 20 milioni di commissioni per rinnovare 2 anni a 10 milioni..avremmo dovuto investirci roba tipo 60 milioni per due anni di contratto di cui 40 che avrebbero aggravato il bilancio di quest'anno..ma a chi pensate che poi l'avremmo ceduto a quelle cifre? Non ce l'ha mai chiesto nessuno quando prendeva 6..chi se lo pigliava a oltre 10 con oltretutto da pagarci a noi 40-50 milioni?

Il suino cercava solo di fregarci, poi tra due anni di nuovo a zero andava a cercare altre commissioni..

Adesso invece è a piedi, vediamo adesso chi c'era dietro al ragazzo..o se era tutto un bluff


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Maggio 2021)

mil77;2346234 ha scritto:


> Raiola prometterà a chi prende Donnarumma di portargli anche un altro giocatore top....



Peccato che quelli del BVB hanno già detto che Halaand non si muove e comunque a differenza di Zizzo su Halaand c'è davvero mezza europa..quindi hai voglia prometterloa qualcuno se poi arriva il Real con 200 milioni


----------



## sacchino (25 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2346198 ha scritto:


> E adesso le scuse stanno a zero: il Milan ha offerto a Donnarumma 8 milioni netti e la Champions..ma lui ha detto NO
> 
> avessimo mancato al qualificazione si sarebbero giocati la scusa che voleva il palcoscenico, le clausole etc...e invece nisba, lui e il suino adesso dovranno ammetterlo chiaro e tondo, era solo questione di SOLDI..si un giuda che per 2 denari in più va da altri..
> 
> ...



Il loro comportamento rende Gigio poco appetibile per qualunque squadra top, il rischio che se ne vada a zero di nuovo è troppo alto e quindi la vedo dura per Gigio e Pinotto accasarsi bene, ma vi immaginate il Bayern a trattare col suino?


----------



## Raryof (25 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2346198 ha scritto:


> E adesso le scuse stanno a zero: il Milan ha offerto a Donnarumma 8 milioni netti e la Champions..ma lui ha detto NO
> 
> avessimo mancato al qualificazione si sarebbero giocati la scusa che voleva il palcoscenico, le clausole etc...e invece nisba, lui e il suino adesso dovranno ammetterlo chiaro e tondo, era solo questione di SOLDI..si un giuda che per 2 denari in più va da altri..
> 
> ...



Più che altro non capisco una cosa, ma in tutto questo Gigio e così pure Raiola che sicurezze hanno, in pandemia, di poter andare altrove a prendere 20 pippi di commissione + 10 al giocatore? e in più, cosa che io capisco e continuo a capire poco, ma Gigio la sapeva questa cosa o pensava che la società avrebbe preso tempo e cercato un altro dialogo per accontentarlo? perché conoscendo il giocatore io credo che lui sapesse davvero poco e non pensasse ad un'eventualità del genere, forse pensava che coi soldi della Champs gli avrebbero dato 8 + 1 di bonus o cose così, invece come un fulmine a ciel sereno il Milan ufficializza Maignan e Gigio non può nemmeno chiamare la società per firmare quel contratto che non ha voluto vedere per un anno forse, contratto che è finito nella spazzatura e che non ha più valenza.
Sono davvero curioso di capire come finirà, non ce lo vedo Gigio a Torino, ma nemmeno in Francia o simili, poi non capisco chi potrebbe spendere tutti quei soldi per un portiere che rimane ancora una grande scommessa senza un minuto di Champions nei guantoni.
Facendo un attimo mente locale, il vero errore per arrivare ad un rinnovo che non avverrà mai fu fatto nel 2018 quando il Milan diede 2,5 mln l'anno al 36 enne Reina per fare il secondo/primo se gira male, un portiere vecchio e non futuribile, una delle peggiori operazioni di sempre, se il Milan a quei tempi avesse messo in discussione il suo portiere n° 1 con un portiere altrettanto talentuoso forse non sarebbe mai arrivato a scadenza, adesso invece sì, perderà la faccia ma non sono nemmeno così convinto che lui sia così convinto di andarsene dal Milan, l'ho sempre visto molto fragile e infatti non avrà mai le palle per cacciare un procuratore che gli sta per rovinare la carriera a 22 anni dopo avergli dato un bel colpo 4 anni fa con un rinnovo da fuori di testa accettato da una dirigenza di allocchi e una proprietà farlocca.
3 anni fa presero un 36 enne con Gigio ancora sotto contratto per almeno 3 anni, oggi prendono un 25 enne di sicuro talento con Gigio in scadenza tra un mese, la differenza è tutta qui.


----------



## mil77 (25 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2346237 ha scritto:


> Peccato che quelli del BVB hanno già detto che Halaand non si muove e comunque a differenza di Zizzo su Halaand c'è davvero mezza europa..quindi hai voglia prometterloa qualcuno se poi arriva il Real con 200 milioni



Non ha solo Haaland...io pensavo più a Pogba...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2346208 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che da domenica sera è un orgasmo continuo.
> 
> Io umanamente ho mollato donnarumma già dal primo rinnovo : non l'ho mai offeso ma non l'ho mai difeso nè tifato.
> Credo nella vita siano le azioni a qualificarci e per me donnarumma è un pessimo esempio.
> ...



Dalla notte in cui stava andando alle giovanili dell'Inter ed in un blitz notturno, dopo essersi accordato di avere una giusta spalla in Galliani Raiola andò dalla famiglia e in una notte strappò la procura del giocatore al precedente procuratore e lo fece firmare per il Milan del suo amico Galliani.
L'Inter andò a letto con la proprietà di Donnarumma e si sveglio vedendo che Donnarumma era stato affittato al Milan dal suo nuovo proprietario: Raiola.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Maggio 2021)

sacchino;2346243 ha scritto:


> Il loro comportamento rende Gigio poco appetibile per qualunque squadra top, il rischio che se ne vada a zero di nuovo è troppo alto e quindi la vedo dura per Gigio e Pinotto accasarsi bene, ma vi immaginate il Bayern a trattare col suino?



al massimo Juve o PSG...non vedo altre destinazioni credibili...ma la Juve prima deve liberarsi del polacco che di certo non farà il secondo a 7 netti l'anno


----------



## kYMERA (25 Maggio 2021)

sacchino;2346243 ha scritto:


> Il loro comportamento rende Gigio poco appetibile per qualunque squadra top, il rischio che se ne vada a zero di nuovo è troppo alto e quindi la vedo dura per Gigio e Pinotto accasarsi bene, ma vi immaginate il Bayern a trattare col suino?



Secondo me il concetto che vogliono far passare è che il giocatore è cosi costoso che non ha valore di cartellino, perciò chi lo vuole paga l'ingaggio per tot anni e fine, perchè sa che non è rivendibile per nessuno.


----------



## ignaxio (25 Maggio 2021)

ora al Monza?


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Maggio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2346252 ha scritto:


> Dalla notte in cui stava andando alle giovanili dell'Inter ed in un blitz notturno, dopo essersi accordato di avere una giusta spalla in Galliani Raiola andò dalla famiglia e in una notte strappò la procura del giocatore al precedente procuratore e lo fece firmare per il Milan del suo amico Galliani.
> L'Inter andò a letto con la proprietà di Donnarumma e si sveglio vedendo che Donnarumma era stato affittato al Milan dal suo nuovo proprietario: Raiola.



Da molto prima , caro zio.....

Da quando il cugino di raiola, enzo, scoprì il giovane donnarumma su un polveroso campetto di periferia e chiamò subito Mino.
Mino fece un salto a vedere questo giovane fuoriclasse e non esitò a 'comprarlo' bruciando la concorrenza.

Lo comprò quando ancora nessuno poteva comprarlo e fu il primo a 'pagare' quando nessuno ancora poteva e voleva farlo.
Alla famiglia donnarumma fu illustrato un futuro roseo che loro nemmeno potevano immaginare ma fu un 'disegno' che li fece sognare e cedere.



Oggi, molti anni dopo, raiola pretende di avere con gli interessi i frutti del suo lavoro e la famiglia può dire e fare nulla.

Donnarumma è la creatura di raiola per eccellenza.


Il resto è storia e continua da dove hai detto tu, con raiola che porta il ragazzo da galliani ma alle sue condizioni.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2346253 ha scritto:


> al massimo Juve o PSG...non vedo altre destinazioni credibili...ma la Juve prima deve liberarsi del polacco che di certo non farà il secondo a 7 netti l'anno



Ci sarebbe anche il Chelsea non fosse che Marina Abramovich ama Raiola come noi milanisti


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Maggio 2021)

Secondo me a questo punto potrebbe andare all'Inter.
La juve alla fine è a posto con Sczesny e deve risolvere parecchie grane di bilancio, mentre l'Inter nonostante i problemi avrebbe una motivazione nel cambiare l'ormai stanco Handanovic.
Sarà o Juve o Inter a meno di strani rivolgimenti europei


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Maggio 2021)

Ragazzi io penso che per un tifoso milanista venir sfanculati da un DIO come PAOLO MALDINI deve essere una roba devastante. Questo la dice lunga


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Maggio 2021)

Secondo me per capire dove andrà donnarumma dobbiamo capire da chi raiola deve ricevere qualcosa.
Io direi dalla juve, perchè manca il cavallo di ritorno dai tempi di Pogba.


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Maggio 2021)

Il nostro mercato parte col piede giusto,nulla da eccepire,ora entro una settimana mi aspetto la dipartita ufficiale di panza e bamboccio,era importante chiuderla subito questa storia,abbiamo tanto da lavorare sugli altri reparti.


----------



## mabadi (25 Maggio 2021)

LucACM9;2346201 ha scritto:


> Il top sarebbe che rimanesse col cerino in mano, ma non accadrà mai



Guarda secondo me al 100% la Juve Barca e Real verranno esclusi dalla CL (ieri già girava la voce che in settimana ci sarà il provvedimento).
Poi i tempi per eventuali ricorso e sospensive non li conosco quindi la pena potrebbe essere sospesa.
Mi accontento che vada alla Juve o al Barca e non giochi la prossima CL


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2346267 ha scritto:


> Secondo me per capire dove andrà donnarumma dobbiamo capire da chi raiola deve ricevere qualcosa.
> Io direi dalla juve, perchè manca il cavallo di ritorno dai tempi di Pogba.



Dovranno prima trovare chi gli compra il polacco a 7 mln netti,non è mica facile,anche se al loro culo non c'è mai fine.


----------



## malos (25 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2346267 ha scritto:


> Secondo me per capire dove andrà donnarumma dobbiamo capire da chi raiola deve ricevere qualcosa.
> Io direi dalla juve, perchè manca il cavallo di ritorno dai tempi di Pogba.



Penso che i gobbi siano l'unica destinazione possibile, e non da ora.


----------



## Albijol (25 Maggio 2021)

LucACM9;2346201 ha scritto:


> Il top sarebbe che rimanesse col cerino in mano, ma non accadrà mai



Magari si rompe il crociato in questi giorni, non glielo sto augurando eh


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Maggio 2021)

mil77;2346251 ha scritto:


> Non ha solo Haaland...io pensavo più a Pogba...



Vabbé 'naltro mezzo bidone strapagato..forte eh..ma 18 netti sono roba da galera


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Maggio 2021)

SoloMVB;2346273 ha scritto:


> Dovranno prima trovare chi gli compra il polacco a 7 mln netti,non è mica facile,anche se al loro culo non c'è mai fine.



Non hanno mai problemi nel piazzare giocatori sotto minaccia e magari mettendo pure una clausola che impedisca loro di tornare a giocare in club italiani, vedi caso benatia.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Maggio 2021)

malos;2346274 ha scritto:


> Penso che i gobbi siano l'unica destinazione possibile, e non da ora.



Aggiungici pure che storicamente la juve prende sempre il portiere della nazionale....


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Maggio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2346262 ha scritto:


> Ci sarebbe anche il Chelsea non fosse che Marina Abramovich ama Raiola come noi milanisti



ormai ad amare raiola sono rimasti in pochi e tra quei pochi ci sono gli ovini, se non sbaglio il bayer non fa affari, il buon vecchio gary se ne usci con questa intervista 

[video=youtube;EERwDrfx8bQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EERwDrfx8bQ&feature=emb_title[/video]


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2346281 ha scritto:


> Non hanno mai problemi nel piazzare giocatori sotto minaccia e magari mettendo pure una clausola che impedisca loro di tornare a giocare in club italiani, vedi caso benatia.



Vero,ma un conto è liberarti minacciando qualcuno a fine carriera come Benatia o come può esser successo con Higuain e Kedhira,altra storia sarebbe farlo con qualcuno nel pieno dell'attività e che comunque difficilmente accetterebbe destinazioni di basso livello oltretutto riducendosi l'ingaggio,poi ripeto,a loro sembra arrivare sempre qualcuno o qualcosa nel momento del bisogno.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Maggio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2346285 ha scritto:


> ormai ad amare raiola sono rimasti in pochi e tra quei pochi ci sono gli ovini, se non sbaglio il bayer non fa affari, il buon vecchio gary se ne usci con questa intervista
> 
> [video=youtube;EERwDrfx8bQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EERwDrfx8bQ&feature=emb_title[/video]



E c'ha ragione!

alla fine noi abbiamo detto "enaugh is enaugh".


----------



## LucACM9 (25 Maggio 2021)

Albijol;2346275 ha scritto:


> Magari si rompe il crociato in questi giorni, non glielo sto augurando eh



Impossibile che succeda ad un portiere


----------



## unbreakable (25 Maggio 2021)

forse i più giovani non lo sanno ma toldo prima di fare la storia della fiorentina e dell'inter era del milan e non mi sembra ci sia stato un pianto o un rimorso immenso..anche perchè abbiati e dida si dimostrarono (seppur ad annate alterne) all'altezza della situazione (scudetto zaccheroni abbiati ,manchester 2003 dida..persino kalac fece il suo nel 2007..

senza ricordare i portieri galli pazzagli antonioli..molto nella norma sinceramente ..seba rossi era più sicuro e forte..

ergo è un bravo portiere?sì..ok quanto serve ad una squadra un buon portiere serve sempre..ma non ad una cifra da rapina..non capisco tutto sto clamore..morto un papa se ne fa un altro..dispiace solo ed unicamente l'aspetto econmico di non tirarci su niente..

fiducia in maldini


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Maggio 2021)

Raryof;2346246 ha scritto:


> Più che altro non capisco una cosa, ma in tutto questo Gigio e così pure Raiola che sicurezze hanno, in pandemia, di poter andare altrove a prendere 20 pippi di commissione + 10 al giocatore? e in più, cosa che io capisco e continuo a capire poco, ma Gigio la sapeva questa cosa o pensava che la società avrebbe preso tempo e cercato un altro dialogo per accontentarlo? perché conoscendo il giocatore io credo che lui sapesse davvero poco e non pensasse ad un'eventualità del genere, forse pensava che coi soldi della Champs gli avrebbero dato 8 + 1 di bonus o cose così, invece come un fulmine a ciel sereno il Milan ufficializza Maignan e Gigio non può nemmeno chiamare la società per firmare quel contratto che non ha voluto vedere per un anno forse, contratto che è finito nella spazzatura e che non ha più valenza.
> Sono davvero curioso di capire come finirà, non ce lo vedo Gigio a Torino, ma nemmeno in Francia o simili, poi non capisco chi potrebbe spendere tutti quei soldi per un portiere che rimane ancora una grande scommessa senza un minuto di Champions nei guantoni.
> Facendo un attimo mente locale, il vero errore per arrivare ad un rinnovo che non avverrà mai fu fatto nel 2018 quando il Milan diede 2,5 mln l'anno al 36 enne Reina per fare il secondo/primo se gira male, un portiere vecchio e non futuribile, una delle peggiori operazioni di sempre, se il Milan a quei tempi avesse messo in discussione il suo portiere n° 1 con un portiere altrettanto talentuoso forse non sarebbe mai arrivato a scadenza, adesso invece sì, perderà la faccia ma non sono nemmeno così convinto che lui sia così convinto di andarsene dal Milan, l'ho sempre visto molto fragile e infatti non avrà mai le palle per cacciare un procuratore che gli sta per rovinare la carriera a 22 anni dopo avergli dato un bel colpo 4 anni fa con un rinnovo da fuori di testa accettato da una dirigenza di allocchi e una proprietà farlocca.
> 3 anni fa presero un 36 enne con Gigio ancora sotto contratto per almeno 3 anni, oggi prendono un 25 enne di sicuro talento con Gigio in scadenza tra un mese, la differenza è tutta qui.



Io credo che il Raviolo non sia uno che si fa prendere in castagna quindi non penso rimarrà a piedi gigio..però quello che mi farebbe godere è vederlo gigare a cercare di piazzare uno che non ha più un contratto e magari si contendono in 2 club ma senza troppa voglia di spendere..

Fino a ieri Gigio aveva teoricamente una base d'asta di 8 milioni netti..oggi ha in mano ZERO

Chi lo vuole perché dovrebbe dargli 10 milioni a fronte di una situazione in cui è senza contratto?

Seriamente, o ci sono della mafiate sotto oppure io non me lo spiegherei


----------



## EmmePi (25 Maggio 2021)

malos;2346274 ha scritto:


> Penso che i gobbi siano l'unica destinazione possibile, e non da ora.



Beh, c'è anche la Roma alla ricerca di un portiere. Ovviamente non farebbe la CL ma per lui la vedo dura con quelle richieste...
- La giuve a parte dover cedere il portiere ha enormi problemi di bilancio, a meno di cedere Ronaldo... ma non sarebbe cosa a breve e nessuno dei protagonisti vorrebbe attendere agosto per sapere la destinazione...
- l'Inda non ne parliamo... deve pensare a cedere i Top figurati se si aggrava di un ingaggio monstre.
- Il PSG forse ha possibilità ma anche li devono prima cedere il loro titolare, stessa situazione della giuve.
- Altre destinazioni hanno poche probabilità, forse qualche team inglese... ma non facile...

L'unica soluzione per Gigio sarebbe di sfanculare il panzone e trattare per conto suo il rinnovo con noi, ma certo si tratterebbe nuovamente il tutto, contratto di 5 anni e senza clausole, e non so se 8 pippi a questo punto.


----------



## claudiop77 (25 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2346198 ha scritto:


> E adesso le scuse stanno a zero: il Milan ha offerto a Donnarumma 8 milioni netti e la Champions..ma lui ha detto NO
> 
> avessimo mancato al qualificazione si sarebbero giocati la scusa che voleva il palcoscenico, le clausole etc...e invece nisba, lui e il suino adesso dovranno ammetterlo chiaro e tondo, era solo questione di SOLDI..si un giuda che per 2 denari in più va da altri..
> 
> ...



Sicuramente avrà in mano un precontratto.
Entro pochi giorni mi aspetto l'ufficialità.


----------



## numero 3 (25 Maggio 2021)

Uno scenario possibile potrebbe essere un Donnarumma in un campionato minore per un paio d'anni a ottime cifre tipo Qatar o MLS in attesa che si liberi qualche posto nei top team.
Attualmente la vedo molto dura accasarsi in Europa a quelle cifre, spero mi auguro e prego che il Milan a questo punto non faccia marcia indietro.
Avanti Paolo passiamo oltre ...Forza Maignan


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Maggio 2021)

EmmePi;2346301 ha scritto:


> Beh, c'è anche la Roma alla ricerca di un portiere. Ovviamente non farebbe la CL ma per lui la vedo dura con quelle richieste...
> - La giuve a parte dover cedere il portiere ha enormi problemi di bilancio, a meno di cedere Ronaldo... ma non sarebbe cosa a breve e nessuno dei protagonisti vorrebbe attendere agosto per sapere la destinazione...
> - l'Inda non ne parliamo... deve pensare a cedere i Top figurati se si aggrava di un ingaggio monstre.
> - Il PSG forse ha possibilità ma anche li devono prima cedere il loro titolare, stessa situazione della giuve.
> ...



Ma con noi cosa? ti pare che daremo 3 milioni netti per 5 anni al secondo portiere? Inoltre questo, nel pieno della carriera, molla il lille che ha appena vinto il campionato per venire a scaldare la panchina al bimbominkia?

Siamo seri..con Gigio è (finalmente) finita...ahhhh io mi sento come quando ti lasci con una findazata che ormai non sopportavi più..un sollievo misto a delusione..

Ma sono felice che ne usciamo più forti dall'aver sfanchiulato Raviolo


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2346300 ha scritto:


> Io credo che il Raviolo non sia uno che si fa prendere in castagna quindi non penso rimarrà a piedi gigio..però quello che mi farebbe godere è vederlo gigare a cercare di piazzare uno che non ha più un contratto e magari si contendono in 2 club ma senza troppa voglia di spendere..
> 
> Fino a ieri Gigio aveva teoricamente una base d'asta di 8 milioni netti..oggi ha in mano ZERO
> 
> ...



pure lui non è infallibile , l'ultima volta fu preso in castagna da mirabelli  ricordo ancora le sue conferenze stampa farlocche a casa sua a monaco con un paio di giornalisti prezzolati della rai o quando minacciava denunce perche a detta sua il contratto non era valido perche lui non era presente alla firma


----------



## Masanijey (25 Maggio 2021)

claudiop77;2346302 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente avrà in mano un precontratto.
> Entro pochi giorni mi aspetto l'ufficialità.



Folle anche solo pensare che sia arrivato a scadenza senza avere già un accordo in mano. Va bene tutto, ma mica sono così idioti.
Probabilmente entro sera si saprà la destinazione di Gigio, magari si sta aspettando l'ufficialità da parte del Milan riguardo Maignan.
Sono anche curioso di vedere come il Milan "saluterà" Donnarumma.
Ci saranno spiegazioni? Ci saranno dichiarazioni? Ci saranno video celebrativi e ringraziamenti?
Boh..


----------



## claudiop77 (25 Maggio 2021)

Masanijey;2346308 ha scritto:


> Folle anche solo pensare che sia arrivato a scadenza senza avere già un accordo in mano. Va bene tutto, ma mica sono così idioti.
> Probabilmente entro sera si saprà la destinazione di Gigio, magari si sta aspettando l'ufficialità da parte del Milan riguardo Maignan.
> Sono anche curioso di vedere come il Milan "saluterà" Donnarumma.
> Ci saranno spiegazioni? Ci saranno dichiarazioni? Ci saranno video celebrativi e ringraziamenti?
> Boh..



La cosa migliore sarebbe da parte della società l'indifferenza generale.

Ci penseranno i tifosi ad insultarlo negli anni venturi.


----------



## EmmePi (25 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2346306 ha scritto:


> Ma con noi cosa? ti pare che daremo 3 milioni netti per 5 anni al secondo portiere? Inoltre questo, nel pieno della carriera, molla il lille che ha appena vinto il campionato per venire a scaldare la panchina al bimbominkia?
> 
> Siamo seri..con Gigio è (finalmente) finita...ahhhh io mi sento come quando ti lasci con una findazata che ormai non sopportavi più..un sollievo misto a delusione..
> 
> Ma sono felice che ne usciamo più forti dall'aver sfanchiulato Raviolo



Cosa ne sai del contratto con Maignan? A parte che non è ancora ufficializzato, è probabile che ci sia una clausola che per ora è bloccato solo fino a fine giugno e che si perfeiona solo se Gigio non rinnova.
Oppure se Gigio rinnova giriamo Maignan alla Roma, magari con uno bello scambio con un loro giocatore...


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Maggio 2021)

Masanijey;2346308 ha scritto:


> Folle anche solo pensare che sia arrivato a scadenza senza avere già un accordo in mano. Va bene tutto, ma mica sono così idioti.
> Probabilmente entro sera si saprà la destinazione di Gigio, magari si sta aspettando l'ufficialità da parte del Milan riguardo Maignan.
> Sono anche curioso di vedere come il Milan "saluterà" Donnarumma.
> Ci saranno spiegazioni? Ci saranno dichiarazioni? Ci saranno video celebrativi e ringraziamenti?
> Boh..



Prima vediamo dove va...di certo non dai l'in bocca al lupo se va ai gobbi...

Sinceramente propenderei per nulla oppure per qualcosa di molto scarno tipo
"A seguito del mancato accordo sul rinnovo AC Milan saluta Gianluigi e Antonio Donnarumma"


----------



## Konrad (25 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2346198 ha scritto:


> E adesso le scuse stanno a zero: il Milan ha offerto a Donnarumma 8 milioni netti e la Champions..ma lui ha detto NO
> 
> avessimo mancato al qualificazione si sarebbero giocati la scusa che voleva il palcoscenico, le clausole etc...e invece nisba, lui e il suino adesso dovranno ammetterlo chiaro e tondo, era solo questione di SOLDI..si un giuda che per 2 denari in più va da altri..
> 
> ...



Purtroppo temo che la soluzione finale sarà molto meno dolce di quel che ci possiamo attendere. Per me il mercenario e il suo mentore diversamente magro hanno già il contratto in tasca da diverso tempo. Un contratto ovviamente a tinte bianconere. La Mafia Juve non si fa scappare queste opportunità e cosa volete che siano 20 milioni di commissioni per loro? A maggior ragione con Ronaldo in fase addio? 
No no è tutto già fatto. E ti dirò di più, ho il sentore che il disegno non sia nemmeno quello di tenerlo alla Juve. Ma di replica con Dollarumma il giochino Pogba. Causa covid e porte oggettivamente intasate il pizzettaro si è trovato impossibilitato all'asta internazionale in questa sessione di mercato, ma tra 1/2 anni non sarà così. Quindi cosa mi aspetto?

Dollarumma domani alla Juve per 10 milioni netti e 20 di commissione;
Dollarumma tra 1/2 anni venduto tra 50/80 milioni e altri 20 di commissione a chicchesia, con tanto di mega plusvalenza;
Magari...proprio Pogba che va in scadenza nel 2022 che rientra alla Juve a giugno prossimo in cambio di altra polpettina al procuratore. Anche se secondo me il portierone dal cervello fine ragioniere potrebbe essere la chiave per Haland (ma qui si va su mega progettoni che poco mi interessano). 

Però di fondo il concetto è...il maiale ci guadagnerebbe 2 volte, sottraendo al calcio 40 milioni di euro (ma mi raccomando la UEFA del FPF e della battaglia alla SuperLeague stia zitta qui), Dollarumma andrebbe alla Juve (con tutte le tutele mediatiche e non solo del caso) almeno temporaneamente e nel doppio trasferimento potrebbe seriamente arrivare a guadagnare 10/14 milioni all'anno, la Juve si pupperebbe la "nostra" plusvalenza di non meno di 50 milioni tondi.

Detto questo ritengo comunque che il Milan si sia comportato come doveva. Non è rimasto in braghe di tela, ma ha trovato un portiere affidabile a costi davvero vantaggiosi e ha gestito la comunicazione e l'uscita del duo come meglio non poteva, senza alla fine andare a detrimento del risultato sportivo. E la cosa era tutt'altro che scontata: immaginate se fosse stato sollevato il polverone dello scorso rinnovo che tragiche ricadute che avrebbe avuto sulle nostre prestazioni di fine stagione.
Io sono convinto che la scelta di Maignan sia stata eccellente e che tecnicamente non subiremo nessun contraccolpo. Di questo meritano plauso Maldini e Massara.

Poi Paolo è stato chiaro domenica sera su Sky: lo stile comunicativo del Milan sarà sempre pacato. Quindi non mi aspetto dichiarazioni al vetriolo o promesse di repulisti. Ma dal punto di vista operativo credo che il repulisti ci sarà. Aldilà delle buone prestazioni di Tomori, credo che le panchine di Romagnoli siano significative. A maggior ragione dopo la fuga col malloppo, Alessio o rinnova alle condizioni del Milan o, molto più probabilmente, si trova un'altra squadra. Resta solo da vedere se entro la fine di questa sessione o se vorrà perdere europei (più che probabile) e mondiali (possibile), restando a ciucciare la tetta del Milan, fuori dal progetto tecnico, prima di finire anche lui in bianconero a giugno 2022.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Maggio 2021)

EmmePi;2346314 ha scritto:


> Cosa ne sai del contratto con Maignan? A parte che non è ancora ufficializzato, è probabile che ci sia una clausola che per ora è bloccato solo fino a fine giugno e che si perfeiona solo se Gigio non rinnova.
> Oppure se Gigio rinnova giriamo Maignan alla Roma, magari con uno bello scambio con un loro giocatore...



Ma per favore...quello sta a fare le visite mediche, e di certo non molla il lille per poi andare in prestito alla Riomma...le cifre sono quelle riportate e Maignan è bloccato da due mesi probabilmente..
ma pensiamo siano tutti scemi che stanno li ad aspettare un ******* di bimbominkia?
Ma poi perché? Manco fosse davvero un fenomeno...noi abbiamo offerto oltre il massimo, quello ha detto no e voleva pure il pizzo per il suo protettore...gli abbiamo sbattuto la porta in faccia prendendolo in contropiede con somma goduria e adesso se ne vada a piangere altrove..

Ma poi tanto si sa che raviolo aveva già fatto tutto coi gobbi, figuriamoci se quelli non andavano su un portiere così a zero..ma stavolta non sarà come con buffon, Gigio vale metà di Buffon come tecnica e costerà uno sproposito per nulla..


----------



## mark (25 Maggio 2021)

numero 3;2346304 ha scritto:


> Uno scenario possibile potrebbe essere un Donnarumma in un campionato minore per un paio d'anni a ottime cifre tipo Qatar o MLS in attesa che si liberi qualche posto nei top team.
> Attualmente la vedo molto dura accasarsi in Europa a quelle cifre, spero mi auguro e prego che il Milan a questo punto non faccia marcia indietro.
> Avanti Paolo passiamo oltre ...Forza Maignan



Penso sia impossibile questo scenario, ma godrei tantissimo.


----------



## darden (25 Maggio 2021)

Konrad;2346316 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo temo che la soluzione finale sarà molto meno dolce di quel che ci possiamo attendere. Per me il mercenario e il suo mentore diversamente magro hanno già il contratto in tasca da diverso tempo. Un contratto ovviamente a tinte bianconere. La Mafia Juve non si fa scappare queste opportunità e cosa volete che siano 20 milioni di commissioni per loro? A maggior ragione con Ronaldo in fase addio?
> No no è tutto già fatto. E ti dirò di più, ho il sentore che il disegno non sia nemmeno quello di tenerlo alla Juve. Ma di replica con Dollarumma il giochino Pogba. Causa covid e porte oggettivamente intasate il pizzettaro si è trovato impossibilitato all'asta internazionale in questa sessione di mercato, ma tra 1/2 anni non sarà così. Quindi cosa mi aspetto?
> 
> Dollarumma domani alla Juve per 10 milioni netti e 20 di commissione;
> ...



Dove vada vada donnarumma, l'importante è che non faccia altri trasferimenti a scadenza ma facendosi pagare il cartellino. Più soldi pagano il cartellino meglio è per il Milan, perchè in virtù dei contributi di solidarietà ci spetterà il 4.5% dei soldi dei cartellini (poca roba eh ma tutto fa brodo).

In ogni caso la dirigenza sta gestendo bene, era assurdo rinnovarlo a quelle cifre.


----------



## nybreath (25 Maggio 2021)

Konrad;2346316 ha scritto:


> Dollarumma domani alla Juve per 10 milioni netti e 20 di commissione;
> Dollarumma tra 1/2 anni venduto tra 50/80 milioni e altri 20 di commissione a chicchesia, con tanto di mega plusvalenza;
> Magari...proprio Pogba che va in scadenza nel 2022 che rientra alla Juve a giugno prossimo in cambio di altra polpettina al procuratore. Anche se secondo me il portierone dal cervello fine ragioniere potrebbe essere la chiave per Haland (ma qui si va su mega progettoni che poco mi interessano).



Sicuro hanno gia il contratto fatto o comunque deciso, altrimenti rimaneva. 

Ovvio anche che a Raiola non bastera un solo trasferimento, ma almeno un altro paio li farà. 

Certo c é da calcolare che se lui prendere 20m di commissione e il contratto costa 10, in due anni sono quasi 60m di investimento, quindi la juve dovrebbe minimo chiedere 60m, ma questo significa che qualcuno gli deve offrire 60m e almeno 10m di ingaggio, chissa...

Dispiace solo non averci fatto soldi, che se ne va il portiere sinceramente frega poco.


----------



## EmmePi (25 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2346317 ha scritto:


> Ma per favore...quello sta a fare le visite mediche, e di certo non molla il lille per poi andare in prestito alla Riomma...le cifre sono quelle riportate e Maignan è bloccato da due mesi probabilmente..
> ma pensiamo siano tutti scemi che stanno li ad aspettare un ******* di bimbominkia?
> Ma poi perché? Manco fosse davvero un fenomeno...noi abbiamo offerto oltre il massimo, quello ha detto no e voleva pure il pizzo per il suo protettore...gli abbiamo sbattuto la porta in faccia prendendolo in contropiede con somma goduria e adesso se ne vada a piangere altrove..
> 
> Ma poi tanto si sa che raviolo aveva già fatto tutto coi gobbi, figuriamoci se quelli non andavano su un portiere così a zero..ma stavolta non sarà come con buffon, Gigio vale metà di Buffon come tecnica e costerà uno sproposito per nulla..



Allora secondo te il Milan ha atteso tutto questo tempo, ha rilanciato più volte sul contratto, ha dato la fascia di capitano a Gigio DUECENTOCINQUANTA presenze nel Milan, portiere della nazionale, a detta di tutti che diverrà il numero UNO al mondo entro breve tempo solo per prendere Maignan e perderlo a zero???

Bella figura di quello che vorrebbe ri-diventare un top club perdere quello che attualmente è uno dei 3 migliori suoi giocatori per una misera differenza (tra quello che costerebbe Gigio e quello che costerebbe Maignan) di massimo una 30/35 milioni??? Ne sborsi di più per una promessa quale Tonali.......

Fatteli due ragionamenti prima di parlare con la panza e non col cervello (ovvero facendo prevalere la tua rabbia e non cosa sarebbe il bene per il Milan) 

Raiola esiste ed esistono altri procuratori del genere e se vuoi i Top bene o male avrai sempre a che fare con questi personaggi, fino a che non interverranno i poteri Fifa e Uefa a tagliargli le gambe. La giuve l'ha accettato e sfruttato a suo vantaggio lavorando sui procuratori per avere buoni giocatori molti dei quali a P0, e con questi giochetti ha vinto il campionato per 10 anni...

Vuoi fare il perfettino-correttino-intransigente? Allora poi non ti lamentare di stare fuori dalla CL 8 anni...
Fino a ieri tutti a dire di dover fare come giuve e inda con plusvalenze farlocche ecc... ora si cerca di non farsi prendere per le palle?
Si bene, tutto bello se fosse una playstation, ma intanto ti andrebbe via un TOP a *ZEROOOOO*


----------



## Freddiedevil (25 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2346198 ha scritto:


> E adesso le scuse stanno a zero: il Milan ha offerto a Donnarumma 8 milioni netti e la Champions..ma lui ha detto NO
> 
> avessimo mancato al qualificazione si sarebbero giocati la scusa che voleva il palcoscenico, le clausole etc...e invece nisba, lui e il suino adesso dovranno ammetterlo chiaro e tondo, era solo questione di SOLDI..si un giuda che per 2 denari in più va da altri..
> 
> ...



Brutto non aver preso un euro dopo aver fatto un contratto di 4 anni a 6 milioni a un ragazzo che allora aveva 18 anni e che abbiamo cresciuto e coccolato. Però... 

Non voglio entrare nel merito del punto di vista umano, semplicemente inesistente in questa vicenda.

Abbiamo con una mossa sola: messo con le spalle al muro Raiola che ora deve impegnarsi per trovare una squadra al suo assistito probabilmente abbassando le pretese, senza piú l'opportunità di utilizzare il rinnovo col Milan come opzione per i suoi affari; lanciato un messaggio non solo a Raiola, ma a tutti i nostri assistiti, "al milan rimane solo chi ha voglia, questo club vale piú di ogni singolo giocatore" ; alleggerito il bilancio pesantemente, chi vorrà un adeguamento adesso non avrà piú lo stipendio assurdo di Donnarumma sul quale basarsi.

Non tutti i mali vengono per nuocere.
A sto punto frega nulla se va da quelli di Torino, mi interessa davvero poco. Se andrà lí la Juventus sarà costretta a spendere denaro e tempo ed energie per cedere Szcezsny, col rischio di tenersi sul groppone due stipendi assurdi per due portieri. 

Ah, è un ottimo modo per sfruttare appieno le opportunità del decreto crescita.

Non mi aspettavo che sto mercato sarebbe partito cosí presto, segno che questa dirigenza lavora, lavora bene, e per il bene del Milan.


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Maggio 2021)

EmmePi;2346329 ha scritto:


> Allora secondo te il Milan ha atteso tutto questo tempo, ha rilanciato più volte sul contratto, ha dato la fascia di capitano a Gigio DUECENTOCINQUANTA presenze nel Milan, portiere della nazionale, a detta di tutti che diverrà il numero UNO al mondo entro breve tempo solo per prendere Maignan e perderlo a zero???
> 
> Bella figura di quello che vorrebbe ri-diventare un top club perdere quello che attualmente è uno dei 3 migliori suoi giocatori per una misera differenza (tra quello che costerebbe Gigio e quello che costerebbe Maignan) di massimo una 30/35 milioni??? Ne sborsi di più per una promessa quale Tonali.......
> 
> ...



Moriremo tutti(cit.)


----------



## Raryof (25 Maggio 2021)

EmmePi;2346329 ha scritto:


> Allora secondo te il Milan ha atteso tutto questo tempo, ha rilanciato più volte sul contratto, ha dato la fascia di capitano a Gigio DUECENTOCINQUANTA presenze nel Milan, portiere della nazionale, a detta di tutti che diverrà il numero UNO al mondo entro breve tempo solo per prendere Maignan e perderlo a zero???
> 
> Bella figura di quello che vorrebbe ri-diventare un top club perdere quello che attualmente è uno dei 3 migliori suoi giocatori per una misera differenza (tra quello che costerebbe Gigio e quello che costerebbe Maignan) di massimo una 30/35 milioni??? Ne sborsi di più per una promessa quale Tonali.......
> 
> ...



L'errore è stato fatto nel 2017 e poi nel 2018, prima col contrattone e poi per non aver preso un talento vero capace di mettere alla porta Donnarumma e farci monetizzare.
Chiaro che quando sei scarso è difficile fare alcune valutazioni (semplicemente perché non puoi), nel 2018 eri sul baratro e arrivò un 36 enne per lo stesso ingaggio che percepirà Maignan, nel 2021 sei in Champions e arriva un 25 enne miglior portiere della Ligue 1.
Non avevamo altre alternative se non sperare nella buona fede di un giocatore debole di testa e molto molto ambiguo (forse nemmeno per colpa sua, ma per pressioni e lavaggi di cervello avvenuti nel tempo).


----------



## gabri65 (25 Maggio 2021)

EmmePi;2346329 ha scritto:


> Allora secondo te il Milan ha atteso tutto questo tempo, ha rilanciato più volte sul contratto, ha dato la fascia di capitano a Gigio DUECENTOCINQUANTA presenze nel Milan, portiere della nazionale, a detta di tutti che diverrà il numero UNO al mondo entro breve tempo solo per prendere Maignan e perderlo a zero???
> 
> Bella figura di quello che vorrebbe ri-diventare un top club perdere quello che attualmente è uno dei 3 migliori suoi giocatori per una misera differenza (tra quello che costerebbe Gigio e quello che costerebbe Maignan) di massimo una 30/35 milioni??? Ne sborsi di più per una promessa quale Tonali.......
> 
> ...



Fammi capire.

Quindi tu, in un sistema mafioso, invece di dare il buon esempio e cercare di sradicare il sistema non piegandoti alle logiche assurde, preferisci fomentare il degrado?

Ok. Molto bene, appoggiamo Raiola e Donnarumma, dai. Chissenefrega dell''AC Milan 1899.


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Maggio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2346285 ha scritto:


> ormai ad amare raiola sono rimasti in pochi e tra quei pochi ci sono gli ovini, se non sbaglio il bayer non fa affari, il buon vecchio gary se ne usci con questa intervista
> 
> [video=youtube;EERwDrfx8bQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EERwDrfx8bQ&feature=emb_title[/video]


Ma che dice ,che l'inglese non lo capisco bene


----------



## Cantastorie (25 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2346198 ha scritto:


> E adesso le scuse stanno a zero: il Milan ha offerto a Donnarumma 8 milioni netti e la Champions..ma lui ha detto NO
> 
> avessimo mancato al qualificazione si sarebbero giocati la scusa che voleva il palcoscenico, le clausole etc...e invece nisba, lui e il suino adesso dovranno ammetterlo chiaro e tondo, era solo questione di SOLDI..si un giuda che per 2 denari in più va da altri..
> 
> ...



Concordo! E qui vediamo come ne uscirà Raiola... Perché a lui ne frega più della commissione che non dello stipendio del Modigliani..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Maggio 2021)

rossonero71;2346384 ha scritto:


> Ma che dice ,che l'inglese non lo capisco bene



brevemente il buon gary che evidentemente tiene a cuore le sorti dello united dice che pobba se vuole andare al real o al barca che se ne vada , chi deve stare allo united deve stare con convinzione, e ovviamente dice che col compare di pobba (riola) non bisogna piu averci a che fare


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Maggio 2021)

mil77;2346234 ha scritto:


> Raiola prometterà a chi prende Donnarumma di portargli anche un altro giocatore top....



Romagnoli?


----------



## wildfrank (25 Maggio 2021)

Cantastorie;2346392 ha scritto:


> Concordo! E qui vediamo come ne uscirà Raiola... Perché a lui ne frega più della commissione che non dello stipendio del Modigliani..



Ovvio, per questo gli stavano bene anche 2 soli anni di contratto, tanto la tangente la pigliava lo stesso; anzi: più brevi i contratti, più commissioni in tasca, nel tempo. Semplice no? E la dirigenza doveva sottostare a questi ricatti? In quale universo?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Maggio 2021)

Konrad;2346316 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo temo che la soluzione finale sarà molto meno dolce di quel che ci possiamo attendere. Per me il mercenario e il suo mentore diversamente magro hanno già il contratto in tasca da diverso tempo. Un contratto ovviamente a tinte bianconere. La Mafia Juve non si fa scappare queste opportunità e cosa volete che siano 20 milioni di commissioni per loro? A maggior ragione con Ronaldo in fase addio?
> No no è tutto già fatto. E ti dirò di più, ho il sentore che il disegno non sia nemmeno quello di tenerlo alla Juve. Ma di replica con Dollarumma il giochino Pogba. Causa covid e porte oggettivamente intasate il pizzettaro si è trovato impossibilitato all'asta internazionale in questa sessione di mercato, ma tra 1/2 anni non sarà così. Quindi cosa mi aspetto?
> 
> Dollarumma domani alla Juve per 10 milioni netti e 20 di commissione;
> ...



Il rapporto juve - raiola è proprio come hai elencato tu alla perfezione. 

D accordo anche su tutto il resto.

Ottima disamina.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Maggio 2021)

Freddiedevil;2346336 ha scritto:


> Brutto non aver preso un euro dopo aver fatto un contratto di 4 anni a 6 milioni a un ragazzo che allora aveva 18 anni e che abbiamo cresciuto e coccolato. Però...
> 
> Non voglio entrare nel merito del punto di vista umano, semplicemente inesistente in questa vicenda.
> 
> ...



Ma avevi dubbi?
A me basta guardare l'uomo che guida l'area sportiva per sapere che non ci sono dietrologie ma solo voglia di fare il meglio possibile


----------



## pazzomania (25 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2346198 ha scritto:


> E adesso le scuse stanno a zero: il Milan ha offerto a Donnarumma 8 milioni netti e la Champions..ma lui ha detto NO
> 
> avessimo mancato al qualificazione si sarebbero giocati la scusa che voleva il palcoscenico, le clausole etc...e invece nisba, lui e il suino adesso dovranno ammetterlo chiaro e tondo, era solo questione di SOLDI..si un giuda che per 2 denari in più va da altri..
> 
> ...



La parola "capolavoro" la scomoderei per altro.

Ci abbiamo ricavato zero e l' abbiamo strapagato per 2 anni, era meglio regalarlo 2 anni fa a questo punto.

Adesso vediamo dove andrà a finire, e quanto prenderà.

Comunque amen, lo considero già acqua passata. 
Speriamo sto Magnicoso sia buono.


----------



## Freddiedevil (25 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2346494 ha scritto:


> Ma avevi dubbi?
> A me basta guardare l'uomo che guida l'area sportiva per sapere che non ci sono dietrologie ma solo voglia di fare il meglio possibile



Io mai.
So che qualcuno nutre dubbi sul dirigente Paolo Maldini. 
Io no di certo.

Per ciò che riguarda le competenze si possono avere dubbi su Paolo (io ne ho sempre di meno), ma sulla trasparenza...assolutamente no.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Maggio 2021)

EmmePi;2346329 ha scritto:


> Allora secondo te il Milan ha atteso tutto questo tempo, ha rilanciato più volte sul contratto, ha dato la fascia di capitano a Gigio DUECENTOCINQUANTA presenze nel Milan, portiere della nazionale, a detta di tutti che diverrà il numero UNO al mondo entro breve tempo solo per prendere Maignan e perderlo a zero???
> 
> Bella figura di quello che vorrebbe ri-diventare un top club perdere quello che attualmente è uno dei 3 migliori suoi giocatori per una misera differenza (tra quello che costerebbe Gigio e quello che costerebbe Maignan) di massimo una 30/35 milioni??? Ne sborsi di più per una promessa quale Tonali.......
> 
> ...



Ma tu dove hai vissuto in questi anni? La stessa barzelletta di 3 anni fa...rinnoviamolo a cifre monstre (più soldi di Allisson) che poi lo rinvendiamo a peso d'oro...3 anni ZERO offerte, Z-E-R-O

Nessuno si è mai scomodato ad alzare il telefono

Adesso certo, diamogli 10 milioni netti, più altri 20 al panzone...40 milioni solo per sto esercizio che col nostro bilancio sono un vero affare..Maignan quest'anno costerà probabilmente 8-9 milioni..ma di che parlaimo? E aggiungici che Raiola voleva farci firmare un biennale..biennale, tra 12 mesi eravamo punto e accapo..

Un club come il Milan non si fa prendere in giro da un simile soggetto..abbiamo fatto bene a sbattergli in faccia la porta


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Maggio 2021)

pazzomania;2346500 ha scritto:


> La parola "capolavoro" la scomoderei per altro.
> 
> Ci abbiamo ricavato zero e l' abbiamo strapagato per 2 anni, era meglio regalarlo 2 anni fa a questo punto.
> 
> ...



Capolavoro considerata la situazione..io comunque ero contro il rinnovo a 6 milioni pure 3 anni fa


----------



## egidiopersempre (25 Maggio 2021)

Trumpusconi;2346263 ha scritto:


> Secondo me a questo punto potrebbe andare all'Inter.
> La juve alla fine è a posto con Sczesny e deve risolvere parecchie grane di bilancio, mentre l'Inter nonostante i problemi avrebbe una motivazione nel cambiare l'ormai stanco Handanovic.
> Sarà o Juve o Inter a meno di strani rivolgimenti europei



quello che ho pensato io non fosse che l'Inter è con le pezze al culo


----------



## gabri65 (25 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2346526 ha scritto:


> Ma tu dove hai vissuto in questi anni? La stessa barzelletta di 3 anni fa...rinnoviamolo a cifre monstre (più soldi di Allisson) che poi lo rinvendiamo a peso d'oro...3 anni ZERO offerte, Z-E-R-O
> 
> Nessuno si è mai scomodato ad alzare il telefono
> 
> ...



Comincia a metterti l'elmetto, amico.

Vedrai l'attacco delle vedove di questo qui, e anche quelle del turco se va via pure lui. Lo sbarco in Normandia sarà una scampagnata a confronto.

Povero Maldini, povero Milan.


----------



## egidiopersempre (25 Maggio 2021)

EmmePi;2346329 ha scritto:


> Allora secondo te il Milan ha atteso tutto questo tempo, ha rilanciato più volte sul contratto, ha dato la fascia di capitano a Gigio DUECENTOCINQUANTA presenze nel Milan, portiere della nazionale, a detta di tutti che diverrà il numero UNO al mondo entro breve tempo solo per prendere Maignan e perderlo a zero???
> 
> Bella figura di quello che vorrebbe ri-diventare un top club perdere quello che attualmente è uno dei 3 migliori suoi giocatori per una misera differenza (tra quello che costerebbe Gigio e quello che costerebbe Maignan) di massimo una 30/35 milioni??? Ne sborsi di più per una promessa quale Tonali.......
> 
> ...



il top va via a zero o ZEROOOOO se preferisci, perchè lui, come ogni giocatore al mondo, vale per la squadra con cui è sotto contratto per i mesi di contratto residui, cioè ZEROOOOOOOOOO. Quindi, comunque sia Raiola MAI e poi MAI , anzi MAIIIIIIIIII ti avrebbe fatto fare una plusvalenza per il piacer tuo quando ha il coltello dalla parte del manico. Il giocatore vale, per quello abbiamo cercato di fargli una offerta congrua, che ha rifiutato. Quindi ciao. Per lo meno ci siamo fatti tenere per le palle fino ad ora, ma non fino alla fine del mercato, cosa che avrebbe tenuto le nostre risorse in dubbio fino all'ultimo e ci avrebbe messo con le spalle al muro con l'acquisto del nuovo portiere.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2346198 ha scritto:



> E adesso le scuse stanno a zero: il Milan ha offerto a Donnarumma 8 milioni netti e la Champions..ma lui ha detto NO
> 
> avessimo mancato al qualificazione si sarebbero giocati la scusa che voleva il palcoscenico, le clausole etc...e invece nisba, lui e il suino adesso dovranno ammetterlo chiaro e tondo, era solo questione di SOLDI..si un giuda che per 2 denari in più va da altri..
> 
> ...



In effetti la società è stata molto coerente e coraggiosa in questa situazione.

Adesso sono curioso di vedere anche io quello che riusciranno a ottenere Donnarumma e il suo obeso procuratore.


----------



## Djici (25 Maggio 2021)

gabri65;2346548 ha scritto:


> Comincia a metterti l'elmetto, amico.
> 
> Vedrai l'attacco delle vedove di questo qui, e anche quelle del turco se va via pure lui. Lo sbarco in Normandia sarà una scampagnata a confronto.
> 
> Povero Maldini, povero Milan.



Le vedove di Hakan... Neanche sua moglie sarebbe una vedova di Hakan se dovesse morire il buon Hakan 

Mi dispiace per Donnarumma per quello che avrebbe potuto essere ma Maldini non aveva alcuna possibilità di fare qualsiasi cosa di diverso se doveva fare il bene del Milan.

Comunque ripeto che io avrei preferito che fosse stato lui a fare la prima mossa.
Non li avrei dato la possibilità di dire "guardate mi hanno cacciato".
Però la mossa di Paolo e quella di un uomo vero che rappresenta una gloriosa società.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2346198 ha scritto:


> E adesso le scuse stanno a zero: il Milan ha offerto a Donnarumma 8 milioni netti e la Champions..ma lui ha detto NO
> 
> avessimo mancato al qualificazione si sarebbero giocati la scusa che voleva il palcoscenico, le clausole etc...e invece nisba, lui e il suino adesso dovranno ammetterlo chiaro e tondo, era solo questione di SOLDI..si un giuda che per 2 denari in più va da altri..
> 
> ...



Comunque sarà un capolavoro quando la dirigenza taglierà tutti i ponti con Raiola. Questo è un buon primo passo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Maggio 2021)

Lineker10;2346581 ha scritto:


> Comunque sarà un capolavoro quando la dirigenza taglierà tutti i ponti con Raiola. Questo è un buon primo passo.



il capolavoro era fargli perdere l'europeo o riuscire a venderlo lo scorso anno.
a conti fatti non c'è nessun capolavoro, anzi...... pagato uno sproposito 4 anni per "crescere" e poi regalato...

a me sembra un fail clamoroso sta storia da miraballe a maldini

diciamo che per fortuna non lo hanno rinnovato (il motivo lo scopriremo nei prossimi giorni...) quindi oggi c'è da essere felici.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2346645 ha scritto:


> il capolavoro era fargli perdere l'europeo o riuscire a venderlo lo scorso anno.
> a conti fatti non c'è nessun capolavoro, anzi...... pagato uno sproposito 4 anni per "crescere" e poi regalato...
> 
> a me sembra un fail clamoroso sta storia da miraballe a maldini
> ...



Perdere a zero non è mai un capolavoro, ma trovo che per come si erano messe le cose la dirigenza si sia mossa bene, prendendo un buon sostituto e facendolo subito, con idee chiare.

Sappiamo che per le richieste assurde che fa, vendere Donnarumma sarebbe stato impossibile in questi anni. In pratica chiede 140 milioni a parametro zero... immagina col cartellino da pagare pure... trovare qualcuno che investa 160-170 milioni su un portiere francamente mi sembra impossibile.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Maggio 2021)

kYMERA;2346203 ha scritto:


> Si godo anche io, mi dispiace perchè forse il ragazzo a 21 anni si è fatto un po' troppo influenzare da chi ricerca sempre il denaro



ha 21 anni non 12. Per me è libero di fare quello che vuole ma come uomo vale meno di zero


----------



## Buciadignho (25 Maggio 2021)

Lineker10;2346666 ha scritto:


> Perdere a zero non è mai un capolavoro, ma trovo che per come si erano messe le cose la dirigenza si sia mossa bene, prendendo un buon sostituto e facendolo subito, con idee chiare.
> 
> Sappiamo che per le richieste assurde che fa, vendere Donnarumma sarebbe stato impossibile in questi anni. In pratica chiede 140 milioni a parametro zero... immagina col cartellino da pagare pure... trovare qualcuno che investa 160-170 milioni su un portiere francamente mi sembra impossibile.



Pensa alla fatica che faremo a vendere Romagnoli se c'é l'intenzione  , so già che il chinghiale vorrà portarlo a 0 per fare lo stesso colpo. Veramente una sciagura. Il bello (o brutto) é che é tutto legale, la Uefa dorebbe cercare di fare qualcosa perché non é più tollerabile che le società siano in preda ai deliri di soggetti simili (ma chi ci crede nella Uefa).

L'ideale sarebbe un "salary cap" per i procuratori. Nessuna società puo dare più di una certa somma ad agenti, perché benché spregievole non é possibile abolire questa pratica abominevole.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2346645 ha scritto:


> il capolavoro era fargli perdere l'europeo o riuscire a venderlo lo scorso anno.
> a conti fatti non c'è nessun capolavoro, anzi...... pagato uno sproposito 4 anni per "crescere" e poi regalato...
> 
> a me sembra un fail clamoroso sta storia da miraballe a maldini
> ...


Raiola si era messo in testa di portarlo a zero per lucrare il più possibile, maldini lo ha capito e si è mosso per tempo. Non c’era modo di rinnovare, perché voleva incassare fino all’ultimo centesimo della mega commissione. Era d’accordo da anni con i ladri di Torino, dai tempi di Mirabelli, Fassone, Yogurt Li e Beckham cinese..


----------



## AndrasWave (25 Maggio 2021)

EmmePi;2346329 ha scritto:


> Allora secondo te il Milan ha atteso tutto questo tempo, ha rilanciato più volte sul contratto, ha dato la fascia di capitano a Gigio DUECENTOCINQUANTA presenze nel Milan, portiere della nazionale, a detta di tutti che diverrà il numero UNO al mondo entro breve tempo solo per prendere Maignan e perderlo a zero???
> 
> Bella figura di quello che vorrebbe ri-diventare un top club perdere quello che attualmente è uno dei 3 migliori suoi giocatori per una misera differenza (tra quello che costerebbe Gigio e quello che costerebbe Maignan) di massimo una 30/35 milioni??? Ne sborsi di più per una promessa quale Tonali.......
> 
> ...



Sinceramente da quando la Juve ha iniziato ad usare questa politica ha solo iniziato il suo lento declino. Pirlo a parte (quella fu una bestemmia di Galliani) non trovo a memoria P0 determinanti ed economicamente vantaggiosi nella storia recente dei gobbi.
La Juve ha dominato per anni incontrastata per meriti suoi nella scelta dei giocatori ma anche per la miopia e incompetenza delle due milanesi.

In ogni caso a me basta vedere il Bayern Monaco per capire che la strada verso l'intransigenza verso i procuratori sia l'arma migliore. Donnarumma se vuole essere trasformato in un pacco postale per arricchire Raiola e i genitori faccia pure, ma il gioco che fa il panzone ha nauseato già parecchi club importanti stufi di farsi spennare e perdere valore sul valore dei cartellini per colpa di procuratori avari.

Ottimo atteggiamento della società, Maldini sublime e chiaro monito a tutti gli altri club. Se alla Juventus piace questo gioco con i procuratori potrebbe un giorno rimanere sola con i suoi pacchi costosi che non vuole nessuno.


----------



## kYMERA (25 Maggio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black;2346677 ha scritto:


> ha 21 anni non 12. Per me è libero di fare quello che vuole ma come uomo vale meno di zero



21 anni sei comunque un ragazzino. Metti che di fianco a te c'è il pezzo grosso dei procuratori, uno che ti dice "Gigio ma sei pazzo? Tu prendi 6 milioni oggi e sei il miglior portiere del mondo, hai 21 anni.... giochi in una squadra dove non capiscono che sei tu l'unico vero fenomeno, senza di te questi non vanno neanche in coppa UEFA. Real Madrid, PSG ecc. pagherebbero almeno il doppio per te e potresti vincere almeno 3-4 coppe dei campioni".

E vedi come ti manda in bambola il cervello. Se ci metti dietro poi magari la famiglia che potrebbero essere anche loro affamati di soldi, ecco che poi sei li che non prendi una decisione forte. Noi ragioniamo cosi perchè siamo tifosi, ma magari a lui frega il giusto del Milan, dopotutto stava per andare a firmare con l'Inter. Che gliene frega?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2346645 ha scritto:


> il capolavoro era fargli perdere l'europeo o riuscire a venderlo lo scorso anno.
> a conti fatti non c'è nessun capolavoro, anzi...... pagato uno sproposito 4 anni per "crescere" e poi regalato...
> 
> a me sembra un fail clamoroso sta storia da miraballe a maldini
> ...



non è un fail clamoroso, alla fine si è fatto tutto quello che si poteva fare: è stato corretto rinnovare la prima volta perche cosi facendo si è cercato di proteggere un asset, ed è stato corretto lasciarlo andare e non pagare la polpetta ora. Alla fine gli alibi sono caduti tutti, lo stipendio da top lo aveva, la fascia da capitano pure e la champion è arrivata, quindi se non rinnova è solo per un suo volere e non ha niente a cui appigliarsi davanti alla stampa


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Maggio 2021)

Lineker10;2346666 ha scritto:


> Perdere a zero non è mai un capolavoro, ma trovo che per come si erano messe le cose la dirigenza si sia mossa bene, prendendo un buon sostituto e facendolo subito, con idee chiare.
> 
> Sappiamo che per le richieste assurde che fa, vendere Donnarumma sarebbe stato impossibile in questi anni. In pratica chiede 140 milioni a parametro zero... immagina col cartellino da pagare pure... trovare qualcuno che investa 160-170 milioni su un portiere francamente mi sembra impossibile.



si si d'accordissimo.
giunti a questo punto han fatto la cosa giusta. col covid poi...

l'errore è stato 2 anni fa e anche l'estate scorsa: spalmi o panchina, sei in una società seria bamboccio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Maggio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2346695 ha scritto:


> non è un fail clamoroso, alla fine si è fatto tutto quello che si poteva fare: è stato corretto rinnovare la prima volta perche cosi facendo si è cercato di proteggere un asset, ed è stato corretto lasciarlo andare e non pagare la polpetta ora. Alla fine gli alibi sono caduti tutti, lo stipendio da top lo aveva, la fascia da capitano pure e la champion è arrivata, quindi se non rinnova è solo per un suo volere e non ha niente a cui appigliarsi davanti alla stampa



si ma ad un certo punto di avere la stampa a favore me ne frega zero. tutta la vicenda è stata un tormento e un continuo errore.

per me non andava rinnovato nemmeno da miraballe... e panchinato 2 anni fa.
tanto non ha portato nulla coi suoi "miracoli", solo spese.
l'asset protetto non è mai esistito, 6M di stipendio sono invendibili. il milan non era di fatto proprietario di nulla.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2346686 ha scritto:


> Pensa alla fatica che faremo a vendere Romagnoli se c'é l'intenzione  , so già che il chinghiale vorrà portarlo a 0 per fare lo stesso colpo. Veramente una sciagura. Il bello (o brutto) é che é tutto legale, la Uefa dorebbe cercare di fare qualcosa perché non é più tollerabile che le società siano in preda ai deliri di soggetti simili (ma chi ci crede nella Uefa).
> 
> L'ideale sarebbe un "salary cap" per i procuratori. Nessuna società puo dare più di una certa somma ad agenti, perché benché spregievole non é possibile abolire questa pratica abominevole.



infatti sarà così, ma mi auguro che venga tribunato il romagna da subito. nemmeno le amichevoli estive deve fare.
tanto vale meno di gabbia.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2346702 ha scritto:


> si ma ad un certo punto di avere la stampa a favore me ne frega zero. tutta la vicenda è stata un tormento e un continuo errore.
> 
> per me non andava rinnovato nemmeno da miraballe... e panchinato 2 anni fa.
> tanto non ha portato nulla coi suoi "miracoli", solo spese.
> l'asset protetto non è mai esistito, 6M di stipendio sono invendibili. il milan non era di fatto proprietario di nulla.



vabbe capisco che ti sta sul culo dollaruma ma dire che non abbia fatto parate decisive non è vero


----------



## Buciadignho (25 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2346709 ha scritto:


> infatti sarà così, ma mi auguro che venga tribunato il romagna da subito. nemmeno le amichevoli estive deve fare.
> tanto vale meno di gabbia.



Ma veramente la società AC Milan non ha il potere di vendere o scambiare Romagnoli? Insomma per Donnarumma puo anche avere un senso questo teatrino, ma stiamo parlando di Romagnoli. Veramente il Milan non ha più voce in capitolo?

Io mi rifuto di crederlo, dovesse essere cosi allora il calcio rischia seriamente di compromettersi nei prossimi 10 anni. In futuro non ci saranno più gli aquisti che conosciamo noi, i cartellini saranno le commisioni da dare all'agente. Speriamo di no.


----------



## Buciadignho (25 Maggio 2021)

A proposito di dirigenza é possibile ipotizzare un mercato a senso unico con il Lille quest'anno?

Io penso che andremo a pescare molto dal Lille, perché essendo Elliott il proprietario dei due club posso immaginare che Elliott preferisca fare un mercato sostanzialmente a saldo 0. Quello che esce da una parte rientra dall'altra, in questo modo non si generano perdite nel bilancio del fondo stesso. Sarebbe intelligente no? Sopratutto visto che hanno molti giocatori interessanti.

Ovviamente non risolvono tutte le nostre grane e dovremo andare a pescare anche altrove


----------



## Raryof (25 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2346700 ha scritto:


> si si d'accordissimo.
> giunti a questo punto han fatto la cosa giusta. col covid poi...
> 
> l'errore è stato 2 anni fa e anche l'estate scorsa: spalmi o panchina, sei in una società seria bamboccio.



Ma questo sicuro solo che non avevamo la forza per fare una roba del genere e cedere pure il giocatore al giusto prezzo (fino al 2019 nessuno avrebbe mai accettato meno di 60 mln per lui).
E' andata come doveva andare, l'errore fu fatto nel 2017 e poi l'anno dopo quando venne preso un 36 enne a fine carriera che non avrebbe mai potuto prendere il suo posto nell'estate del 2019.
Diciamo che lui ci ha sguazzato in questi anni, anche perché è stato il titolare senza riserve fino a ieri l'altro e poi ha dimostrato di non avere il minimo interesse nei confronti del Milan che lo ha reso grande, smollarlo ora, a neanche 24h dalla fine della stagione è stata la cosa migliore da fare, come se gli avessimo mandato un messaggio "ti abbiamo reso grande ora fuori dalle palle, il tempo delle merendine è finito".


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2346726 ha scritto:


> A proposito di dirigenza é possibile ipotizzare un mercato a senso unico con il Lille quest'anno?
> 
> Io penso che andremo a pescare molto dal Lille, perché essendo Elliott il proprietario dei due club posso immaginare che Elliott preferisca fare un mercato sostanzialmente a saldo 0. Quello che esce da una parte rientra dall'altra, in questo modo non si generano perdite nel bilancio del fondo stesso. Sarebbe intelligente no? Sopratutto visto che hanno molti giocatori interessanti.
> 
> Ovviamente non risolvono tutte le nostre grane e dovremo andare a pescare anche altrove



Magari. Il Lille è pieno di giocatori fortissimi e giovani che farebbero la differenza da noi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Maggio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2346711 ha scritto:


> vabbe capisco che ti sta sul culo dollaruma ma dire che non abbia fatto parate decisive non è vero



1: decisive per cosa? 
2: più parate decisive che errori rispetto agli altri portieri buoni?

per me NO!! prega che vada dai ladri altrimenti per lui è finita.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2346716 ha scritto:


> Ma veramente la società AC Milan non ha il potere di vendere o scambiare Romagnoli? Insomma per Donnarumma puo anche avere un senso questo teatrino, ma stiamo parlando di Romagnoli. Veramente il Milan non ha più voce in capitolo?
> 
> Io mi rifuto di crederlo, dovesse essere cosi allora il calcio rischia seriamente di compromettersi nei prossimi 10 anni. In futuro non ci saranno più gli aquisti che conosciamo noi, i cartellini saranno le commisioni da dare all'agente. Speriamo di no.



dipende tutto da romagnoli uomo. se non vuole c'è poco da fare. noi possiamo solo invogliarlo promettendogli una splendida stagione a giocare con la primavera.....

su donnarumma ero sicuro, su romagnoli non lo sono. ma per me vorrà rimanere.
il prossimo anno si esce dal covid e spunta un ingaggio più alto di adesso, vedrai.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2346726 ha scritto:


> A proposito di dirigenza é possibile ipotizzare un mercato a senso unico con il Lille quest'anno?
> 
> Io penso che andremo a pescare molto dal Lille, perché essendo Elliott il proprietario dei due club posso immaginare che Elliott preferisca fare un mercato sostanzialmente a saldo 0. Quello che esce da una parte rientra dall'altra, in questo modo non si generano perdite nel bilancio del fondo stesso. Sarebbe intelligente no? Sopratutto visto che hanno molti giocatori interessanti.
> 
> Ovviamente non risolvono tutte le nostre grane e dovremo andare a pescare anche altrove



non credo sia elliot il proprietario del Lille, ricordo che aveva prestato soldi e basta


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Maggio 2021)

Raryof;2346732 ha scritto:


> Ma questo sicuro solo che non avevamo la forza per fare una roba del genere e cedere pure il giocatore al giusto prezzo (fino al 2019 nessuno avrebbe mai accettato meno di 60 mln per lui).
> E' andata come doveva andare, l'errore fu fatto nel 2017 e poi l'anno dopo quando venne preso un 36 enne a fine carriera che non avrebbe mai potuto prendere il suo posto nell'estate del 2019.
> Diciamo che lui ci ha sguazzato in questi anni, anche perché è stato il titolare senza riserve fino a ieri l'altro e poi ha dimostrato di non avere il minimo interesse nei confronti del Milan che lo ha reso grande, smollarlo ora, a neanche 24h dalla fine della stagione è stata la cosa migliore da fare, come se gli avessimo mandato un messaggio "ti abbiamo reso grande ora fuori dalle palle, il tempo delle merendine è finito".



ammettere di aver puntato 5 anni su un fail clamoroso è dura, anche adesso si cercano scuse all'operato su questa vicenda, invece che farne tesoro e dire "abbiamo sbagliato tutto, non ripetiamo sti errori".

troppe discussioni dove parecchi parlavano di asset, top player, cuore milanista ecc ecc mentre pochissimi di uomo di M e sopravvalutato...


----------



## Route66 (25 Maggio 2021)

kYMERA;2346694 ha scritto:


> 21 anni sei comunque un ragazzino. Metti che di fianco a te c'è il pezzo grosso dei procuratori, uno che ti dice "Gigio ma sei pazzo? Tu prendi 6 milioni oggi e sei il miglior portiere del mondo, hai 21 anni.... giochi in una squadra dove non capiscono che sei tu l'unico vero fenomeno, senza di te questi non vanno neanche in coppa UEFA. Real Madrid, PSG ecc. pagherebbero almeno il doppio per te e potresti vincere almeno 3-4 coppe dei campioni".
> 
> E vedi come ti manda in bambola il cervello. Se ci metti dietro poi magari la famiglia che potrebbero essere anche loro affamati di soldi, ecco che poi sei li che non prendi una decisione forte. Noi ragioniamo cosi perchè siamo tifosi, ma magari a lui frega il giusto del Milan, *dopotutto stava per andare a firmare con l'Inter*. Che gliene frega?



Forse tutta la storia è racchiusa li in quella frase evidenziata....
Alla sera era dell'inda dove sarebbe andato il mattino dopo per il provino ma da quelli la non c'è mai andato...è arrivato al Milan.
Solo i suoi genitori, oltre al panzone e naturalmente al Geometra, sanno davvero cosa c'è dietro ma a questo punto poco ci importa, sappiamo solo che il Milan NON è mai stato proprietario del suo cartellino.Punto.


----------



## Buciadignho (25 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2346746 ha scritto:


> dipende tutto da romagnoli uomo. se non vuole c'è poco da fare. *noi possiamo solo invogliarlo promettendogli una splendida stagione a giocare con la primavera*.....
> 
> su donnarumma ero sicuro, su romagnoli non lo sono. ma per me vorrà rimanere.
> il prossimo anno si esce dal covid e spunta un ingaggio più alto di adesso, vedrai.



Vorri sperare he la nostra società non si abbassi a questo livello, vorrebbe dire fare lo stesso gioco del cinghiale. Il Milan deve pensare al suo percorso, pagare un giocatore perché stia in tribuna non fa bene a nessuno, ormai non é più il "Capitano" imprescendibile che ci si auspicava e credo che ogni calciatore abbia la sua dignità nel capire quando é il momento di dirsi addio. 

Romagnoli deve essere monetizzato, i suoi estimatori li trova in Italia ed in Europa. Bisogna vedere se accetti di passare dal Milan alla Lazio ( e questo credo sia fattibile) o alla Fiorentina in Italia, oppure al Villareal o all'Aston Villa per dirne 2 alla sua portata in Europa. Ora come non mai il coltello dalla parte del manico c'é l'abbiamo noi, e Raiola ha poco margine per trattare. Ecco una cosa positiva


----------



## Buciadignho (25 Maggio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2346751 ha scritto:


> non credo sia elliot il proprietario del Lille, ricordo che aveva prestato soldi e basta



Male. Sempre interessi comuni ci sono comunque


----------



## kYMERA (25 Maggio 2021)

Route66;2346761 ha scritto:


> Forse tutta la storia è racchiusa li in quella frase evidenziata....
> Alla sera era dell'inda dove sarebbe andato il mattino dopo per il provino ma da quelli la non c'è mai andato...è arrivato al Milan.
> Solo i suoi genitori, oltre al panzone e naturalmente al Geometra, sanno davvero cosa c'è dietro ma a questo punto poco ci importa, sappiamo solo che il Milan NON è mai stato proprietario del suo cartellino.Punto.



E non è un caso che all'epoca un terzo portiere, nonostante avessimo comunque due signori portieri in panchina, sono stati lasciati in panchina per far giocare un 16enne, che per carità bravo eh, ma pur sempre un ragazzino. In Serie A


----------



## Davide L (25 Maggio 2021)

Noi andiamo avanti, abbiamo preso il portiere CAMPIONE DI FRANCIA!
Con il rientro di Caldara e Conti abbiamo la difesa praticamente fatta e possiamo pure cedere Romagnoli.
In attacco arriveranno Ilicic (sicuro al 100%), una mezza punta forte e un attaccante giovane e prolifico.
Manca solamente l'ultimo tassello in mezzo al centrocampo per completare la squadra che farà la Champions e vincerà il prossimo Campionato di Serie A.


----------



## Mika (25 Maggio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2346751 ha scritto:


> non credo sia elliot il proprietario del Lille, ricordo che aveva prestato soldi e basta



Non ha neppure il debito, perché lo ha rilevato un altro fondo finanziario.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2346776 ha scritto:


> Male. Sempre interessi comuni ci sono comunque



se non sbaglio il nuovo proprietario del lille ha ripagato il 70% del debito con elliott, quindi non ci sono chissa quali interessi in comune


----------



## Buciadignho (25 Maggio 2021)

Mika;2346813 ha scritto:


> Non ha neppure il debito, perché lo ha rilevato un altro fondo finanziario.





Oronzo Canà;2346820 ha scritto:


> se non sbaglio il nuovo proprietario del lille ha ripagato il 70% del debito con elliott, quindi non ci sono chissa quali interessi in comune



Beh, che dire avete praticamente demolito la mia "strategia" di mercato  , che tristezza.


----------



## Mika (25 Maggio 2021)

Davide L;2346796 ha scritto:


> Noi andiamo avanti, abbiamo preso il portiere CAMPIONE DI FRANCIA!
> Con il rientro di *Caldara e Conti *abbiamo la difesa praticamente fatta e possiamo pure cedere Romagnoli.
> In attacco arriveranno Ilicic (sicuro al 100%), una mezza punta forte e un attaccante giovane e prolifico.
> Manca solamente l'ultimo tassello in mezzo al centrocampo per completare la squadra che farà la Champions e vincerà il prossimo Campionato di Serie A.



Te credi che saranno utili alla causa? Preferirei avere due pronti per fare rifiatare Tomori. E' vero che i vice di Calabria e Kalulu visto che Dalot era in prestito secco però...


----------



## Mika (25 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2346826 ha scritto:


> Beh, che dire avete praticamente demolito la mia "strategia" di mercato  , che tristezza.



C'est la vie, mon ami


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2346774 ha scritto:


> Vorri sperare he la nostra società non si abbassi a questo livello, vorrebbe dire fare lo stesso gioco del cinghiale. Il Milan deve pensare al suo percorso, pagare un giocatore perché stia in tribuna non fa bene a nessuno, ormai non é più il "Capitano" imprescendibile che ci si auspicava e credo che ogni calciatore abbia la sua dignità nel capire quando é il momento di dirsi addio.
> 
> Romagnoli deve essere monetizzato, i suoi estimatori li trova in Italia ed in Europa. Bisogna vedere se accetti di passare dal Milan alla Lazio ( e questo credo sia fattibile) o alla Fiorentina in Italia, oppure al Villareal o all'Aston Villa per dirne 2 alla sua portata in Europa. Ora come non mai il coltello dalla parte del manico c'é l'abbiamo noi, e Raiola ha poco margine per trattare. Ecco una cosa positiva



lui è il più scarso di tutti i centrali che abbiamo, meglio chiarirgli subito che se vuole star qua a svernare lo farà in tribuna.
altrimenti andrà via a zero, anche lui..........


----------



## mark (25 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2346774 ha scritto:


> Vorri sperare he la nostra società non si abbassi a questo livello, vorrebbe dire fare lo stesso gioco del cinghiale. Il Milan deve pensare al suo percorso, pagare un giocatore perché stia in tribuna non fa bene a nessuno, ormai non é più il "Capitano" imprescendibile che ci si auspicava e credo che ogni calciatore abbia la sua dignità nel capire quando é il momento di dirsi addio.
> 
> Romagnoli deve essere monetizzato, i suoi estimatori li trova in Italia ed in Europa. Bisogna vedere se accetti di passare dal Milan alla Lazio ( e questo credo sia fattibile) o alla Fiorentina in Italia, oppure al Villareal o all'Aston Villa per dirne 2 alla sua portata in Europa. Ora come non mai il coltello dalla parte del manico c'é l'abbiamo noi, e Raiola ha poco margine per trattare. Ecco una cosa positiva



Diciamo che su Romagnoli giocherebbe a nostro favore la carta dei mondiali, se vuole avere una speranza di andarci deve andare a giocare e da noi sarebbe un panchinaro.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Maggio 2021)

Sto leggendo un po' ovunque sui vari forum di altre tifoserie e sto vedendo un po' di video su youtube anche di persone di un'altra fede calcistica, e praticamente all'unanimità Donnarumma ne è uscito con le ossa rotte da questa vicenda, l'opinione pubblica lo sta giustamente massacrando.
Alla fine si scopre per quello che è, ossia uno squallido mercenario e che probabilmente per un centinaio di euro venderebbe pure sua madre.
Non mi si venga a dire che è sotto il giogo di Raiola, visto che ci sono esempi (Hamsik) di calciatori che hanno mandato a quel paese l'obeso italo-olandese.


----------



## Buciadignho (25 Maggio 2021)

mark;2346971 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che su Romagnoli giocherebbe a nostro favore la carta dei mondiali, se vuole avere una speranza di andarci deve andare a giocare e da noi sarebbe un panchinaro.



Sempre che abbia mai avuto una possibilità di entrarci anche giocando titolare... 



willcoyote85;2346960 ha scritto:


> lui è il più scarso di tutti i centrali che abbiamo, meglio chiarirgli subito che se vuole star qua a svernare lo farà in tribuna.
> altrimenti andrà via a zero, anche lui..........



Non c'é dubbio, anche se credo sia ancora meglio di Gabbia e più affidabile di Kalulu. Pero' bisogna indicarli la porta, perché abbiamo bisogno di un'altro tipo di profilo da giocare in contemporanea. Una difesa in un Milan-Spezia di Gabbia-Kalulu sarebbe troppo anche per noi, dobbiamo come minimo avere un difensore su cui fare affidamento. 

L'ideale sarebbe mandare in prestito (o anche vendere) Gabbia e prendere un giovane di prospettive migliori (non mi impressiona molto) in modo da poter anche rimpiazzare Kjear il prossimo anno e vedere Romagnoli per prendere un difensore affidabile e soprattutto moderno e conforme al nostro gioco.


----------

